# You Know You're Obsessed With Bettas When...(Game)



## Magickarp05 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm not sure if this the right place for this, so it get moved by a mod. But I figured it would be a fun way to start a conversation and get to know each other. Anyway, the rules of game are simple. You just have to complete the sentence "You know you're obsessed with bettas when..." before you comment on someone else's posts. Since I started the thread I guess I'll go first: 

You know you're obsessed with bettas when you have nightmares that Batman is an evil villain that keeps bettas in aquariums that are much too small for them.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

When i have to keep asking mom to send me to petco or petsmart


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I love these sort of threads ^^
~You know you're betta obsessed when your plans including taking over an ENTIRE WALL to cover in shelves filled with betta tanks and terrestrial plants (for line of sight break up between tanks).

~You know you're betta obsessed when you've never tried or considered trying saltwater tanks but when you hear about the marine betta:








you think.. "Well... Maybe I could try a saltwater setup and get one of those." Even though it's not related to our bettas but damn it looks awesome and has "betta" in the name!

~You know you're betta obsessed (or at least obsses with spoiling) when your spending $100-300 per a betta setup (tank, light, substrate, decor, LIVE plants, etc) for 1 betta (which usually is less than $20).

~You know you're betta obsessed when you're wiling to keep a live food culture(s) that takes extra maintenance to keep going, and have a large section of your freezer taken up by frozen foods for fish. 
Secondary: someone has almost eaten frozen foods you keep for fish thinking its for humans with its colorful packaging. My husband almost poped blood worms thinking there were tiny stick-less cherry popsicles, fortunately he read the package before he found out the grose way.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

~ you know your obsessed with Bettas when you could watch YouTube video after YouTube video of planting tanks and decor ideas .

~ you know your obsessed with Bettas when you theme the tank for the holidays 

~ you know your obsessed with Bettas after you have over 100 posts on this site 



XD XD XD love this


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

You know you're betta obsessed when you have a betta tank(s) by a tv (in same room as tv) and find yourself looking at the tank/fish more than the tv.
Or same scenario but with computer/laptop.


----------



## Magickarp05 (Nov 26, 2014)

You know you're obsessed with betta when you spend two hours on the computer, Googling about bettas.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

You know you're obsessed with bettas when you spend hours upon hours on this site, reading about bettas.


----------



## Magickarp05 (Nov 26, 2014)

You know you're obsessed with betta fish you start timelining a YA genre novel about a teenaged betta keeper.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

When Petsmart is on your Black Friday shopping list because they have a tank on sale that would be great for the dream betta you don't have or even plan to get.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

~ when your house sounds like a running stream with all the filters bubbling.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

when you have a huge fishtank with female bettas instead of a tv  that is what i have


----------



## Magickarp05 (Nov 26, 2014)

When you start rewriting "Last Christmas", so that it's about bettas and aquarium keeping.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

You know you'e obsessed with bettas when...
*You find betta food in places you never thought you had.
*You spend hours a day on this site and understand everything on it.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

You know you're obsessed with bettas when .. you're always have prepared and extra tank 'just in case'.



Magickarp05 said:


> When you start rewriting "Last Christmas", so that it's about bettas and aquarium keeping.


On this note, I thought I'd share something I didn't even know I started singing to Mishi.

Just a small town fish, 
living in a lonely cup, 
she took the 2 day post going any-where

Just a city fish, 
born and raised in south Thailand, 
he took the 2 day post going any-where

A betta in a tiny tank, 
a smell of Prime and cheap flourish
Not for some worms he won't share his tank, 
it goes on and on and on and on.


----------



## Heartbettas (Dec 13, 2014)

Magickarp05 said:


> You know you're obsessed with betta when you spend two hours on the computer, Googling about bettas.


LOL, I've (more than once) spent THE WHOLE DAY googling about bettas!!!


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

When you take more selfies of your bettas then yourself and then spend hours editing them and making collages


----------



## BettaNamedHerbert (Nov 23, 2014)

~ when your pet store knows you as the one that comes in twice a week and cries about how many dead bettas there are on the shelves.


----------



## bubblybetta (Dec 8, 2014)

You know your obsessed with bettas when you ask for an API master test kit for Christmas


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

bubblybetta said:


> You know your obsessed with bettas when you ask for an API master test kit for Christmas


^ did this, also asked for large 2g+ clear glass vases/candle/jars holders to convert into betta tanks


----------



## Little Zoom and Lady Iris (Nov 22, 2014)

You know your obsessed with bettas, when you ask family members for a gift card to Petco or PetSmart.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I wanted to do another because lets be honest, there are so many things to show how obsessed we are :3 

You know your obsessed with bettas when you subscribe to so many threads on this site that you've made a folder in your inbox just for all the emails to go directly in to and you have 300+ in there to read


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

You know you're obsessed with bettas when...

You have five in a dorm room...

You spend hours a day on Aquabid fantasy shopping

Your phone is filled with Betta pictures

Your phone tells you you're out of memory for pictures as you're taking pictures of your fish. 

Your friends start buying you tank decorations for christmas. 

Your mom threatens to send you to a psychiatric. 

You make plans to live with other fish crazy people and nickname your dorm "Betta-Ville."


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Are you excessively obsessed if you can say "yep I do/did/think that" to over 1/2 whats been posted so far?
btw bettastarter you could also call the dorm:Splendid Street ^^

You're betta obsessed, when they even invade your sleep! I can recall 3 different betta based dreams in the past 6 weeks (not day dream but R.E.M. sleep).


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

When you are out grocery shopping and start assessing food storage conatiners and their suitability for betta jarring....


----------



## Magickarp05 (Nov 26, 2014)

You know you're obsessed with bettas when you start wondering whether or not it'd be offensive to eat fish sticks in front of your betta.


----------



## PickyPrince (Nov 15, 2014)

when you only have one betta that you got two months ago, but you talk about them so much that your family is calling betta-keeping your new hobby


----------



## Heartbettas (Dec 13, 2014)

BettaMummy87 said:


> When you are out grocery shopping and start assessing food storage conatiners and their suitability for betta jarring....


Ahh yes, I do that!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I know this thread is old, but there are so many times I think "Wow, I'm crazy obsessed with bettas" in my everyday life:
1. When you think of Epsom Salt as a fish medication.
2. When you get a silk plant for Christmas.
3. When you freak out every time your Betta isn't swimming.
4. When you write endless amounts of stories about bettas.
5. When you dream of opening your own Betta store.
6. When you look for Northfin pellets to replace your Omega One ones.
7. When you want to make a huge order from eBay for betta supplies
8. When you plan on sewing plush betta fish.
9. When a pillow with a betta on it is one of your favourite Christmas presents.
The list goes on and on.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

You KNOW you're obsessed with bettas when you download the meetup.com app and then search "betta" and are very disappointed that there are no "betta clubs" near you. Or anywhere. There should be. Uninstalls app. Wah.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

When you spend all day talking about bettas, to the point where your friends and family start rolling their eyes and avoiding you.
When your dog eats your Betta bits and you panic because you can't get more till tomorrow! {True story, happened yesterday.}


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

When you start to wonder if one morning you'll put Prime in your cereal and milk in your tank. 
When it's first day of class, your professor wants you to write something unique about you, and you wrote "I have six aquariums up and running in my one-bedroom apartment". 
When you start to pick up high school chemistry lessons you used to find stupid. 
When you assess furniture you're looking to buy depending on how many tanks they can hold
When the first thing you think about when talking about your move to the bigger apartment is how to arrange all the tanks... and whether or not it's possible to upgrade. 
When you already start looking for pet sitters for the summer back on November.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

When you go to Walmart for rice expecting it to take 5 minutes and you spend half an hour convincing a manager and cashier, then leave with two sick bettas for $3...


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

When you...

spend hundreds of dollars importing bettas from Thailand.

are an active IBC member.

baby talk to your fish.

use your personal blender on shrimp, spirulina, clams, brine shrimp, and other smelly betta food ingredients. 

spend hours everyday cleaning betta tanks. 

have a surplus of Indian almond leaves.

have an overflowing bookmarks folder of potential new betta purchases.

have a science experiment of water and lettuce to cultivate infusoria.

have a medical drawer just for your bettas and their water.

make paintings just to use as scenic dividers between male tanks.

make home depot trips for supplies to make shelves dedicated to betta tanks.

have a tub of water outside to harvest mosquito larvae.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

When you know the names of 6 PetSmart employees.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

haley3k1 said:


> baby talk to your fish.


Oh yes! I do this one!


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

When you neglect your house, have no clean clothes and your dishes are piled in the sink, but your Betta tanks are sparkling clean.
When you won't let your sons turn up their music because it bothers the Bettas.


----------



## Blue Moon Betta Lover (Nov 8, 2015)

When you just want to go to Wal-Mart to complain to the manager about the bettas.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

stellenternet said:


> When you know the names of 6 PetSmart employees.


Heh heh, when you name your mossballs!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Witchipoo said:


> Heh heh, when you name your mossballs!


Everyone does that... Right?


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

BettaBoy11 said:


> Everyone does that... Right?


I haven't, for the life of me I can't seem to figure out if they have any personality, let alone which are boys and which are girls, or how to even tell them apart, they all look alike to me.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Witchipoo said:


> Heh heh, when you name your mossballs!


They're technically not moss balls though. Marimo balls are specialized form of slow growing hair algae, not a moss.





*WHEN YOU CAN'T STOP BUYING MORE BETTAS!*/You have no will power when it comes to resisting new bettas and have to stay away from lfs and not browse aquabid/ebay bettas all together to keep your betta count from rising... which doesn't last long and then you have another.. >.>


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

When you stare down your water cup and wonder about all the chlorine and chloramine that you're about to swallow. "Should I put Prime in my tea?" I ask myself multiple times a day. After a short contemplation I always end up saying: "No no no. The fish needs it more," and gulp down my drink - chlorine, chloramine, heavy metals and all.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> They're technically not moss balls though. Marimo balls are specialized form of slow growing hair algae, not a moss.


That's it! Their names will all be Rapunsel.
Then I can go around asking them.all to let down their hair!


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Witchipoo said:


> When you neglect your house, have no clean clothes and your dishes are piled in the sink, but your Betta tanks are sparkling clean.
> When you won't let your sons turn up their music because it bothers the Bettas.


This is so true! My room is a disaster and I decided to clean it today but all I got done was some light cleaning and heavy duty water changes.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

You know you're obsessed with Bettas when your phone's wallpaper is one of your Bettas. 

When you go to look at an apartment, and the entire time you're thinking about which tank should go where.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Tourmaline said:


> You know you're obsessed with Bettas when your phone's wallpaper is one of your Bettas.
> 
> When you go to look at an apartment, and the entire time you're thinking about which tank should go where.


Remember to take a water sample to test back home and ask for a water report for that building.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Tourmaline said:


> You know you're obsessed with Bettas when your phone's wallpaper is one of your Bettas.
> 
> When you go to look at an apartment, and the entire time you're thinking about which tank should go where.


My lockscreen is one of my bettas.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

When you cruise the dollar store for cool ceramic mugs to make hide holes and every trip to hobby lobby turns in to looking for new paper stock to make backgrounds with. {I can't tell you how long it's been since I bought pretty beads!}


----------



## LizardTheGreat (Nov 28, 2015)

You know you're obsessed with bettas when you walk into your art class and the first thing you notice is your teacher's betta and know why it is dying.  Then your goal turns into fixing your teacher's fish bowl.


----------



## BettaMommaHeather (Jan 22, 2016)

When you are driving back from Home Depot with your new hot water heater(cause yours cracked the night before) and beg the hubs to stop and the LPS so you can look... thankfully this time they didnt have any that appealed to me.

When you go to Walmart for soda and come back with a new tank and a new boy, because you just couldnt leave him there.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

And, when your friend asks you what you want for your birthday and you say 20 pounds of black sand, two floating logs, a big and a small, and enough double sponge filters for every tank in the house, and you don't even need to think about it.


----------



## mattchha (Aug 1, 2015)

When you head to your Biology lab and you try to think of ways to sneak out aquatic plants and chemicals that you're using in the lab. (they won't miss them, right??)


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

^^^ LOL. I had my Bio lab class last semester before I got into the planted tank world. But then again we only examined duckweed - which I hate. Only if they allow each table to pick their own variety of Anubias... I'd probably walk to all the tables and collect them all LOL

You know you're obsessed with Bettas when somebody offered you a gorgeous female which you totally can't have ATM, but you walked around the house scanning for places to fit another tank anyway. I'm half glad I didn't find one. But I'm mostly sad. So I guess I'm a quarter glad.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

You know you're obsessed with bettas when you wonder where all your money went and then look at your fishtanks and go "oh"


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

stellenternet said:


> You know you're obsessed with bettas when you wonder where all your money went and then look at your fishtanks and go "oh"


Heh! Yeah that!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

You know you're obsessed when you have dreams about tank maintennance


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

Witchipoo said:


> That's it! Their names will all be Rapunsel.
> Then I can go around asking them.all to let down their hair!


lol ya'll are too funny! I'll forever refer to my marimo balls as rapunzels now. And like you said about telling your boys to keep it down, I always make sure our house is quiet when I have a breeding pair together. They need peace! haha

You know your obsessed with bettas when...

you have a saltwater tank not for cool fish, but for brine shrimp.
you have cups of yeast and microworms. yum
your power goes out and the only thing you worry about is your fish and their heaters. (just had this happen 2 days after my MG clutch hatched :redmad: grrrrr)


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Once, I was sitting in a Halo Burger 10-15 minutes walk away from my apartment. As I scroll through my phone and eat my burger, I heard the employee talk about a power outage. "Yeah, Wendy's actually has to close down today because none of their computers are working!". My first thought was: THE HEATERS!

I freaked out right that very moment. I ran all the way home only to find that everything is working fine. Moral of the story: people, please don't talk about power outage in the area when crazy Betta owners are around


----------



## JaymesBirne (Jan 23, 2016)

... you just bought a new tank, even though you don't _need_ one, and you don't really know where you'd put it, anyway, but it was *ON SALE*. And now you're trying to decide if you just want to upgrade your betta's tank, or get another betta, or both...  The struggle is real! ◉_◉


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

JaymesBirne said:


> ... you just bought a new tank, even though you don't _need_ one, and you don't really know where you'd put it, anyway, but it was *ON SALE*. And now you're trying to decide if you just want to upgrade your betta's tank, or get another betta, or both...  The struggle is real! ◉_◉


That must be such a hard decision! I can't even imagine what I would do!


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

You know you're obsessed with bettas when the petsmart employees reckognize you.


----------



## JaymesBirne (Jan 23, 2016)

stellenternet said:


> That must be such a hard decision! I can't even imagine what I would do!


Depending on how big it actually is (dimensions-wise), I might upgrade my betta, but then just keep the other tank for a "rainy day", which means when I inevitably find a betta I just can't live without.


----------



## Detectorist (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm guessing that one has to be obsessed to breed and raise great bettas.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

That's debatable. Most Southeast Asian breeders are the best of the best. But these fish are just stock for them. No different than what these fish are to major chain stores. 

Then again I suppose it boils down to what exactly do we mean when we're "obsessed" with something. This whole thread seems to define it as "being so in love with our pets we make unusual alterations to our daily lives".


----------



## Detectorist (Jan 8, 2016)

In order to do anything at the world class level, one needs to be *obsessed*.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

When you're an active forum member on a site dedicated specifically to bettas... Hmmm... That's all of us... Isn't it?


----------



## Detectorist (Jan 8, 2016)

BettaBoy11 said:


> When you're an active forum member on a site dedicated specifically to bettas... Hmmm... That's all of us... Isn't it?


Pretty much. lol


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

When you hate your phone because you can't get good pictures of your bettas with it.
When there are more Betta pictures stored in your memory than pictures of your kids or dogs.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

When you finish something early in class so you get to go on your phone, and while your friends are checking instagram you are on a betta fish forum.

(I thought of this because of BettaBoy11's post


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Witchipoo said:


> When you hate your phone because you can't get good pictures of your bettas with it.
> When there are more Betta pictures stored in your memory than pictures of your kids or dogs.


Haha! So me. I have 753 pictures of my Bettas.. I had to make an album just for them. I only have 218 regular pictures of me, my dogs, and such.


----------



## BettaMommaHeather (Jan 22, 2016)

when you are figuring out how to fit more tanks in your house without it looking like a petstore. 

-sidenote- spent most of the morning trying to rearrange so we have more space for more tanks, and contemplated throwing out some furniture, with the justification that it doesnt get used(which included the couch)


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

-when you running wild chased by 5 puny dogs and lost your smartphone when hunting live daphnia for your betta fry-


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Inspired by BettamommaHeather.
When you look at your couch and start thinking "if I got rid of the cushions the frame might hold more tanks!"


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

When you can see a grump betta face in the driftwood of your betta's tank (old photos)
"Do you see?!" *click through slides*



Side note.. Alastor has really redened up a lot since I got him.


----------



## BettaMommaHeather (Jan 22, 2016)

Witchipoo said:


> Inspired by BettamommaHeather.
> When you look at your couch and start thinking "if I got rid of the cushions the frame might hold more tanks!"


Seriously LOL In my head I went my guests can stand when they come over they dont need to sit lol...


----------



## JaymesBirne (Jan 23, 2016)

BettaMommaHeather said:


> Seriously LOL In my head I went my guests can stand when they come over they dont need to sit lol...


They's be too busy standing and looking at all the pretty fish, anyway.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

BettaMommaHeather said:


> when you are figuring out how to fit more tanks in your house without it looking like a petstore.
> 
> -sidenote- spent most of the morning trying to rearrange so we have more space for more tanks, and contemplated throwing out some furniture, with the justification that it doesnt get used(which included the couch)


When you want your house to look like a petstore. :lol:


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Heh heh, when you spend a long time every day trying to see your Betta's tongue, then you post about it on your favorite forum and are the reason every one is looking for Betta tongues.


----------



## BettaMommaHeather (Jan 22, 2016)

^ ROFL 
When you squee at the sight of your bettas tongue


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

When the betta tanks are more entertaining than a TV or a laptop. lol


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't know where I'm going with my free time. I just spent half an hour looking for Nova's tongue.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

stellenternet said:


> I don't know where I'm going with my free time. I just spent half an hour looking for Nova's tongue.


:twisted:


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Witchipoo said:


> :twisted:


NO. I AM *NOT* GOOGLING THAT AGAIN. So. Gross. :shock:


----------



## Tehachopi (Dec 12, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> ~You know you're betta obsessed when you're wiling to keep a live food culture(s) that takes extra maintenance to keep going, and have a large section of your freezer taken up by frozen foods for fish.
> Secondary: someone has almost eaten frozen foods you keep for fish thinking its for humans with its colorful packaging. My husband almost poped blood worms thinking there were tiny stick-less cherry popsicles, fortunately he read the package before he found out the grose way.


Oh no! Good thing he realized it! Once my mom was in a bad mood and I had gotten some cubes of brine shrimp for her tropical tank but somehow something blocked the cold air in the freezer from getting to the cubes so when I went to feed one to the fish for her it burst out of the package and flung thawing shrimp all over my face. She laughed so hard at me as I'm trying to find the paper towels with shrimp on my eyes.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Witchipoo said:


> :twisted:


Oh yeah, I remember the thread... That was terrible.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

When you have a REALLY hard time trying to downsize tanks, you have the ability to but the temptation to just get another betta to fill "that tank" you could take apart and put into storage is too great.. and a few weeks later you find yourself buying another tank for another-nother betta you just sorta.. brought home..






Tehachopi said:


> Oh no! Good thing he realized it! Once my mom was in a bad mood and I had gotten some cubes of brine shrimp for her tropical tank but somehow something blocked the cold air in the freezer from getting to the cubes so when I went to feed one to the fish for her it burst out of the package and flung thawing shrimp all over my face. She laughed so hard at me as I'm trying to find the paper towels with shrimp on my eyes.


Ugh yuck no fun.


----------



## darcyismyfish (Feb 14, 2016)

you wake up because you had a nightmare your betta got sick


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

darcyismyfish said:


> you wake up because you had a nightmare your betta got sick


That was last night for me. I have a new betta in the house, so on went the light to check on him. xD 


When you go to the store to buy supplies for the other non-fishy animals, and bring home a betta instead.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Witchipoo said:


> :twisted:


I'm confused why did you put that face?


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Swimmyfins said:


> NO. I AM *NOT* GOOGLING THAT AGAIN. So. Gross. :shock:


Google what? My fish is named Nova. I was looking to see if she had a tongue.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

If you google image betta fish tongues some really gross "tongue eating" parisites show up. Sorry, I assumed that's what you all meant. It's from a long time ago when a bunch of people were googling it accidentally.


----------



## darcyismyfish (Feb 14, 2016)

trahana said:


> That was last night for me. I have a new betta in the house, so on went the light to check on him. xD
> 
> 
> When you go to the store to buy supplies for the other non-fishy animals, and bring home a betta instead.


My fish is new too and I did the same thing XD XD


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Swimmyfins said:


> If you google image betta fish tongues some really gross "tongue eating" parisites show up. Sorry, I assumed that's what you all meant. It's from a long time ago when a bunch of people were googling it accidentally.


Oh I see thanks!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

stellenternet said:


> Google what? My fish is named Nova. I was looking to see if she had a tongue.


There was a thread a while back on Betta toungues that turned into a horror story. :twisted: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=597673


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

You know you're obsessed with bettas when you find freeze dried blood worms in the ends of your long hair... Guess I must have dragged it acrossed the container that I left open.


----------



## JaymesBirne (Jan 23, 2016)

You know you're obsessed when you're seriously considering taking your fish and tank with you to the house you're sitting for the weekend so you know they'll be taken care of.

Seriously, I might do this.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

You know you're betta obsessed when no one is surprised you went to petsmart that day.


----------



## Tehachopi (Dec 12, 2015)

Spoiled? My fish isn't spoiled.... Look at this barren tank!! He needs plants!! I'm kidding. I couldn't fit any more plants in there if I tried. My new boy hasn't even arrived yet but I just love the beauty of this. Originally I was going to buy 6 plants but stopped at 4.....there is only 3 in here with our 20 gallon receiving the extra.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Tehachopi said:


> Spoiled? My fish isn't spoiled.... Look at this barren tank!! He needs plants!! I'm kidding. I couldn't fit any more plants in there if I tried. My new boy hasn't even arrived yet but I just love the beauty of this. Originally I was going to buy 6 plants but stopped at 4.....there is only 3 in here with our 20 gallon receiving the extra.


Can I marry your tank? You did a great job, that's beautiful!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Tehachopi said:


> Spoiled? My fish isn't spoiled.... Look at this barren tank!! He needs plants!! I'm kidding. I couldn't fit any more plants in there if I tried. My new boy hasn't even arrived yet but I just love the beauty of this. Originally I was going to buy 6 plants but stopped at 4.....there is only 3 in here with our 20 gallon receiving the extra.


I see room for more plants


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

You know you're obsessed with bettas when you realize that none of your friends are capable of breathing air.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

You know you're obsessed when you go to the kitchen to check on the pork in the oven but you end up walking straight to the fish tank in the living room. oTL


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

You know you're obsessed with bettas when you go to Petco to buy some aquarium salt and walk out with a new boy and $150 worth of stuff for his new tank.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

You know your're obsessed with betta's when you spend so much time at an LPS that an employee there asks you out. Guess my fish are pretty good little wingmen


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Kaxen said:


> You know you're obsessed when you go to the kitchen to check on the pork in the oven but you end up walking straight to the fish tank in the living room. oTL


Always go the long way around, LOL. If you want to go to a room in the house, go the route that passes the most fish tanks.


----------



## Tehachopi (Dec 12, 2015)

BettaBoy11 said:


> Always go the long way around, LOL. If you want to go to a room in the house, go the route that passes the most fish tanks.



Don't let my mom take that route or she will feed them all along the way!


----------

